# Herringbone Pen



## dplloyd (Sep 27, 2010)

I've seen two HB pens featured on the IAP home page.

?HOW do you make the blank?

Is there a link or tutorial on IAP?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2010)

I think there is one posted but I can't remember where I saw it. I am assuming you mean the HB 360. Very time consuming but very rewarding!


----------



## mredburn (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=63591&highlight=herringbone+tutorial

Here is the thread that has the pdf tutorial in it.


----------



## dplloyd (Sep 28, 2010)

*Thanks*

Preciate the link!!


----------



## mredburn (Sep 28, 2010)

Glad to help I have the tutorial down loaded to my desktop to remind me I want to do it myself some day.
Mike


----------

